# What Should I Do?



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 12, 2008)

The highs all this week have been in the low 70's and the high today is 63. The forecast for tomorrow says that it will be 59. I'm going to our private 25 acre pond tomorrow. In the middle, it is 25 feet deep, and around the edges, it ranges from 5 to 10 feet. This isn't the pickerel pond, so I'm not guaranteed to catch anything. I'll probably bring my fly rod and two or three other rods. I have no idea if the fish will be deep or shallow, what the water temperature will be, or what they will be hitting. If you have any suggestions on what to use, they would be appreciated.


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2008)

If you can get to the deep parts, Bounce a jig off the bottom slowly for awhile. Throw the chatterbait and a jerkbait for awhile too. I would throw 2 dozen cast of each technique and then move on to something else.


----------

